# Lexar Announces New Lexar Professional CFexpress Type B USB 3.2 Gen 2×2 Reader



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 30, 2021)

> *San Jose, USA, June 30, 2021* — Lexar, a leading global brand of flash memory solutions, is proud to announce the new Lexar® Professional CFexpress™ Type B USB 3.2 Gen 2×2 Reader. The CFexpress™ Type B USB 3.2 Gen 2×2 Reader is for creatives who demand blazing-fast transfer speeds even when on the go.
> Designed for use with CFexpress™ Type B cards, the Lexar Professional CFexpress™ Type B USB 3.2 Gen 2×2 Reader offloads a tremendous number of high-quality images and RAW 8K video from your CFexpress™ Type B card to your computer at USB 3.2 Gen 2×2 speeds, supercharging your workflow from location to post-production.
> Key Features:
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 30, 2021)

Not a bad price


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 30, 2021)

TB3 ones aren’t that much more expensive. But it is great there are more options now.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 1, 2021)

Good to have a further option and hopefully it’s more robust than the Sandisk one . I had to replace my one.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Good to have a further option and hopefully it’s more robust than the Sandisk one . I had to replace my one.


Sandisk announced new Pro series readers few days back and they seem to be much better than previous ones.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 1, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> Sandisk announces new Pro series readers few days back and they seem to much better than previous ones.


Interesting - it couldn't be worse.than what they produced first time. Loads of people had issues with the last version


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Interesting - it couldn't be worse.than what they produced first time. Loads of people had issues with the last version


Indeed, if I remember correctly even old one had an update to alleviate the issues. Here is the PR to new Pro series of readers:








Western Digital Unveils Multimedia-Focused SanDisk Professional Portfolio







www.anandtech.com


----------



## kaihp (Nov 26, 2021)

I bought one of these readers (RW550) and a couple of Sony Tough G 128GB cards, and run into a snag I can't seem to resolve:

When connecting the reader (w/o a card) to my Windows 10 computer, the reader will show up as 'USB Drive' and get mapped to a letter (D. However, the moment I insert a CFexpress card into the reader, the reader disappears as a drive letter.
Opening the Disk Management console and right-clicking on the partition allows me to map it to a drive letter (so I can r/w to it), but it only lasts until I eject the card. Next time I have to do this over again.

Have anyone seen the same problem? Did you find a resolution to this?
I've mailed Lexar tech support, but they have left for the weekend, so I won't get an answer earlier than Monday.


----------

